# Resigning on a CSV to look for new employment



## MarkDR (May 7, 2015)

Hello,

Seems like a fairly routine query but nobody seems to know the right answer!

If someone is on a 5 year Critical Skills Visa, but wishes to change jobs and do not have a formal offer from someone else just yet, are they able to resign in the interim and look for alternate employment?

Given that someone can be given 12 months to look for employment initially, is there any provision made to look for work at a later stage? (provided they are looking for the same position (i.e. still within their critical skill field), just at a different employer)

:noidea:


----------

